# Malls & shopping center In ASIAN!!! ^__^



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

>>>>Let's Post some pictures of MALLS and Shopping Center in Asia!!!  <<<<


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*MTA ..mall tamana anggrek~*

MTA aka "Mall Taman Anggrek" currently the 2nd biggest mall in SEA~
Located in JAKARTA, INDONESIA  
*Bigger pictures of this mall is posted by Encon post #10 and by me post #5* 










































credit to Hadiwinata


----------



## Tonka Truck (Jan 26, 2005)

^^ Wow...that looks sooo AMERICAN.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*more malls in jakarta!*

>>More taman anggrek pix!~  


































PONDOK INDAH MALL located in JAKARTA~
















PLAZA SENAYAN LOCATED IN JAKARTA INDONESIA~ this pic is little..sorry..









Ciputra mall located in jakarta








Mangga Dua located in jakarta










Tunjungan Mall located in Surabaya indonesia









credit to the indonesian forum~


----------



## Fresh-Architect (May 22, 2005)

*AL A'ali Mall in Bahrain​*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

that's a really unique looking mall...it looks like a mansion


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

more !

PLAZA SEMMANGI & ASTON HOTEL:










WEBSITE: http://www.theplazasemanggi.com/

PLAZA SENAYAN:










WEBSITE: www.plaza-senayan.com

EX !:









WEBSITE:http://www.e-xgeneration.com/


----------



## hubzilla (Jan 14, 2004)

Ayala Center in Makati
Metro Manila, Philippines.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

TAMAN ANGGREK JAKARTA!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Tonka Truck* i would have to disagree..American Mall doesn't impress me at all...IMO

Keep posting more pictures !!!


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

mall in Chongqing China


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

wow. Asian malls are cool.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Langham Place, Hong Kong


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Doesnt anyone have pics of the grandview mall in Guangzhou? i wont go back until december so i cant post any...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*More pix of Mangga Dua*

MORE PIX OF MANGGA DUA Jakarta indonesia


----------



## noredmx (Jun 15, 2005)

Are any of these malls bigger than West Edmonton Mall in Alberta, Canada? Or is West Edmonton the biggest?


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

noredmx said:


> Are any of these malls bigger than West Edmonton Mall in Alberta, Canada? Or is West Edmonton the biggest?


i don't know how big West Edmonton Mall, what i showed is old concept mall, not very big each about 50,000 sq.m, but Beijing jinyuan shopping mall is the biggest in the world has 600,000 sq.m. In Chongqing the biggest one is under construction 400,000 sq.m third biggest in China, look at that big parking lots.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

i heard the biggest mall right now is in Kuala lumpur


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> i heard the biggest mall right now is in Kuala lumpur



BERJAYA TIMES SQUARE

currently the biggest / second biggest (unclear) at jakarta is Mal Artha Gading

240,00sqm 

i think Taman Anggrek Bigger


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

JAKARTA 

inside pasaraya department stores











La Piazza the Entertainment mall (Kelapa Gading)


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

SINGAPORE -- Suntec city (biggest shopping mall in Singapore)


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

i love the inside of pasaraya....


encon said:


> JAKARTA
> 
> inside pasaraya department stores
> 
> ...


i love the inside of pasaraya....
La Piazza is going to be a nice trendy mall for sure~


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Japan has a ton of malls, or should I say, department stores. 

The most famous chains are:

Takashimaya, the largest chain, found in most big cities in Japan.

Tokyo, Shibuya









Tokyo, Ginza









Nagoya, Nagoya Station (Located in the lower part of the towers)









Osaka









etc.

Matsuzakaya, centered in Nagoya and found in most big cities.

Nagoya, Sakae









Tokyo, Ginza









etc.

Mitsukoshi, one of the oldest and again, found in most major cities.

Tokyo, Ginza



























etc.


Japan also has large underground "cities" under the downtowns of major cities. These somewhat serve as malls.

Most of them look like this (but not so empty), with Nagoya's being the largest of them all (I think)





































And then you have the American type malls, which aren't categorized as Department Stores.

Most of the lower part of the Roppongi Hills Complex is practically a mall.










The Metro Hat









The West Walk





























One of the most amazing, Venus Fort. It's a shopping mall themed on Ancient Roman ruins, and has a computer controlled roof that changes from sunrise to sunset according to time.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

venus fort looks a lot like that hotel in las vegas...caesar palace... but very nice indeed


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> venus fort looks a lot like that hotel in las vegas...caesar palace... but very nice indeed


Oh yeah, I remember that place! Yeah, it does look like it! Except Caesars Palace doesn't have the changing roof.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*U/c*

Jakarta city center (under construction)









*M.poirot* changing roof..?? that's cool!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Stop and destroy the malls while you can! It's for your own good!


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

Johan said:


> Doesnt anyone have pics of the grandview mall in Guangzhou? i wont go back until december so i cant post any...


sorry, i search grandview mall, but just find a hotel in Macao and Zhuhai, i put the name on chinese forum and ask for pics because no one know what that mall's chinese name so no pic upload. if you tell me the chinese name in pinyin i can find the pic you need.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I went to Ayala Center in Metro Manila not to shop but to go to the museum which is part of the "malling" experience in Metro Manila. Aside from Glorietta and Greenbelt, Rustans, Landmark and SM mall are also in the same complex next to each other with the park as the main hub of this shopping center.

Greenbelt and the Ayala Museum.





































Ayala Malls


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> i heard the biggest mall right now is in Kuala lumpur


In the Philippines, SM is constructing "Mall of Asia" on 19.5 hectares of land with the mall's gross floor area of 454,000 sq meters. The best part of this mall is the location which is on the bay area of Metro Manila with a huge promenade.

SM Malls


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Grandview mall is called 正佳广场 in chinese.. i have heard thay have alot of cool things in that mall..


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> venus fort looks a lot like that hotel in las vegas...caesar palace... but very nice indeed


be happy jakarta will be having that kind of shopping mall slightly smaller


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

Johan said:


> Grandview mall is called 正佳广场 in chinese.. i have heard thay have alot of cool things in that mall..


 Grandview mall Guangzhou China


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> In the Philippines, SM is constructing "Mall of Asia" on 19.5 hectares of land with the mall's gross floor area of 454,000 sq meters. The best part of this mall is the location which is on the bay area of Metro Manila with a huge promenade.
> 
> SM Malls


I've heard they're going to built a bigger one in China


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

_be happy jakarta will be having that kind of shopping mall slightly smaller _ 

really?? What's it going to be called??


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

SM Megamall, Metro Manila, Philippines

Opening Date: June 1991
Land Area: 10.5 hectares
Gross Floor Area: 331,679 square meters or 3,570,165 sq. feet.
(the biggest in SEA, 1 kilometer long building, 6 floors)
Address: EDSA Corner Julia Vargas Avenue, Ortigas Business District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila
Anchors: SM Department Store, SM Cinemas, SM Supermarket, SM Food Court, SM Bowling Center, Megatrade Hall, SM Ice Skating Rink
Junior Anchors: Cinderella, Ace Hardware, Our Home, Toy Kingdom, National Bookstore, Surplus Shop, Watsons


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

SM City Southmall

Opening Date: April 1995
Land Area: 20 hectares
Gross Floor Area: 205,120 square meters (2,207,894 sq ft)
Address: Alabang-Zapote Road, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

SM City North Edsa

Opening Date: November 1985
Land Area: 16.1 hectares
Gross Floor Area: 275,419 square meters (2,964,587 sq ft)
Address: North Avenue cor EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

KEEP ON POSTING GUYS


----------



## JC (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh. Tokyo dome. The most scary rollercoaster that I have ever taken. hno:


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

JC said:


> Oh. Tokyo dome. The most scary rollercoaster that I have ever taken. hno:


Especially that first drop. What is that, a 90 degree drop??? :uh:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

These were posted by Amras at the Philippine forum, Mega Malls.

The maze-like mall of Ayala's Alabang Town Center



















Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## JC (Oct 8, 2004)

M.Poirot said:


> Especially that first drop. What is that, a 90 degree drop??? :uh:


Nearly 90 degree. from very very tall. :runaway:


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Asia's Longest Indoor rollercoaster at 800m, Berjaya Times Square Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

South East Asia's Largest IMAX theatre, Berjaya Times Square Kuala Lumpur.
by szehoong 

IMAX in Malaysia

Border bookstore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

World's Largest BORDERS Bookstore,Berjaya Times Square Kuala Lumpur.
BORDERS Bookstore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Berjaya Times Square


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Suria KLCC (Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia)
The best of world real estate 2004


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

avenue k mall,Kuala Lumpur - now open!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Suria KLCC looks really nice, but so do most other malls too.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

1 Utama shopping mall,Petaling Jaya
1 utama


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

omg, indonesia has awesome malls. same as kl. i gotta go there to shop sometime in my life.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

yup..malls in asia are really nice!~


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*.....*

seems like no one is posting up pics of malls in Thailand


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*UPCOMING SHOPPPING CENTER IN BEKASI,INDONESIA*

Blue Oasis City (BOC) Bekasi, INDONESIA


Blue Oasis City [BOC] is the first largest development
in Bekasi City. Access to BOC is very easy and convenient-
from Jl. Chairil Anwar and Jl. Cut Meutia (to be widened
to 45 m according to future city plan). 
BOC provides parking space for 2900 vehicles.
According to renowned feng shui expert, Mas Dian, 
BOC is located on the top of dragon’s lair, a source of 
good fortune & prosperity - ensuring the flow of good energy
that bring an ever-growing good fortune to every visitor, 
businessman & resident.










projects will include :
Shopping center-Holiday Inn Residence-Holiday Inn Hotel-
Water Theme Park


BLUE MALL SHOPPING MALL


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*More U/c malls in INDONESIA*

More U/c malls in INDONESIA

MEGA GLODOK KEMAYORAN!!! 










Artha Gading Mall


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

well thats *VERY PREETY* Ryochan, not those ur U/C Mall pic but that girl on your Avatar, lol..


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

wonkcerbon said:


> well thats *VERY PREETY* Ryochan, not those ur U/C Mall pic but that girl on your Avatar, lol..


it was herself


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

wonkcerbon said:


> well thats *VERY PREETY* Ryochan, not those ur U/C Mall pic but that girl on your Avatar, lol..


  ummm that's me..LOL


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey were any of these awesome structures and buildings damaged during the recent quakes associated with the tsunami or anything?? Hope not!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

no...the the tsunami was in the island of sumatra, Indonesia...and all of this mall is in the island of Java


----------



## sandrin (Feb 19, 2005)

*More pictures of Gateway Mall in Quezon City Philippines*
(courtesy of Paul Pau1)



pau_p1 said:


> *Gateway Mall Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandrin (Feb 19, 2005)

*Alabang Town Center at Filinvest Corporate City Philippines*
(courtesy of Eriq)


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*mall surabaya, indonesia*

golden city mall, surabaya Indonesia


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Forums Senayan*

* i don't know if i post this before but..if so ..then my Bad hehe*

FORUM SENAYAN










U/C (20060


----------



## Eddy Gordo (Jul 17, 2005)

Damn! Asia got it goin' on!


----------



## sandrin (Feb 19, 2005)

*The Podium Ortigas Center Philippines*
(coursesy of boy baha)

















*Edsa Central Mall Manila Philippines*

















*Greenbelt Mall Park*








Blue Wave Coastal Road Manila


----------



## sandrin (Feb 19, 2005)

*Market Market BGC Manila *









































































































SM Mega Mall


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks for posting up the PIM 2 pix (pondok indah mall II) ..can't wait to see it when it's done~


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

Festival Supermall - Muntinlupa, Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Wow Indonesia is overloaded with supermalls. wanna donate some to canada? ^_^


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

not just indonesia ..haha


----------



## sandrin (Feb 19, 2005)

*Rockwell Center Mall, Makati City Philippines *


----------



## Alvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's Jakarta's next upmarket shopping center - the "Pacific Place".

























_"Nestled at the heart of SCBD, Pacific Place is set to become the nations benchmark development. Boasting modern architecture with excellent access, Pacific Place will be the foremost destination for shopping and lifestyle.

Pacific Place offers new and exciting development which comprises upscale shopping center, luxurious apartments, office tower, 5-star boutique hotel and 5-star serviced apartments. In addition to that, a grand multifunction hall which can cater for opera, concert, live performance and social events.

With such wealth of irresistible of attractions and choices, Pacific Place will be the answer for those who demand elegance, luxury, romance and a place with a difference."_


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

jlshyang said:


> Excuse me? KL still have the biggest mall in South east Asia right now. Pity that you're so ignorant. Btw instead of building big malls in Manila they should b using the money to help eradicate poverty in Phillippines.



Don't tell me there's no poverty in Malaysia...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

no fighting please..hehe


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

MORE PICS:

MANILA'S MALL:


GATEWAY MALL (a mall like no other in the world)



















FESTIVAL MALL

















GREENBELT





























ALABANG TOWN CENTER


















glorietta mall

















SM MALL OF ASIA (biggest in the world)
















PODIUM


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Bombay, India*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Suburban New Delhi, India*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

alright..nice to see this thread is still ALive!!! Keep them pictures coming (just make sure not to post those pictures twice!!)


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome malls.


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

here are some of the malls that are being made in *LAHORE*, some are allready completed.


*Shiek Zayed Center, 55 storeys, shopping mall would be biggest in south asia.












* Multifuctional Center, the base which is 6 storeys would be a shopping mall and would have 3 buildings poping out,












* Boulevard Height












* Aashiana Center












* Liberty Trade Center












* Makka Tower












* Sarrc Center












* Khan Tower












* Ahad Tower












* Salaar Center












* Target Trade Center












* Jeff Heights












* Hasan Tower












* City Plaza












* Business Point


----------



## gucci_london (Jul 26, 2005)

Forum Mall bangalore (INDIA)









































3Cs Cineplex: CINEMA









ANSAL PLAZA DELHI







GURGAON 





MANGO new delhi



INORBIT MALL (MUMBAI)





CROSS ROADS (MUMBAI)









SHOPPERS STOP (MUMBAI)



GURGAON


----------



## gucci_london (Jul 26, 2005)

*KOLKATA (INDIA)*

spread across 6,00,000 sq. ft currently u/c 



*AMBI MALL (GURGAON)*

1.2 MILLION SQ FT



THE WORK IS WELL U/C AND THIS MALL IS LIKELY TO BE FINISHED BY MID 2006



*AMBI MALL AT GALANCE (VASANT KUNJ)*

THIS MALL IS LIKELY TO BE FINISHED BY END OF 2006



WELL THSE ARE JUST VERY FEW MALLS WHICH I'VE POSTED NOW THESE DAYS THERE ARE MALL GOING UP EVERYWHERE IN INDIA SPECIALLY IN NATINAL CAPITAL REGION (NCR) NEW DELHI, NOIDA AND GURGAON. BY MID 2007 GURGAON WILL HAVE THE MOST SHOPPING MALLS IN SOUTH ASIA.


----------



## gucci_london (Jul 26, 2005)

INORBIT MALL MUMBAI (INDIA)


----------



## gucci_london (Jul 26, 2005)

WILL POSTS MORE PICS LATER


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Wow, call me ignorant but I seriosly didn't expect to see those in India. Thanks for renewing my views of India. Hehe.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

sloid said:


> Wow, call me ignorant but I seriosly didn't expect to see those in India. Thanks for renewing my views of India. Hehe.


Well.. the current and upcoming malls in India are a reflection of an expanding and predominantly young middle class benefiting from 6.5 % economic growth rate averaged over the last decade. 

India's economy is expected to sustain a growth rate to 7-8 % for the next 5 years or so and accelerate further in the future literally for decades. 

I guess India will surprise a lot of people in future, and Indians and foreigners alike will have to revise their opinion about the country.

You aint seen anything yet.. India's best is yet to come, it is in the FUTURE


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

WILL POST MORE PICS LATER


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

wow.....great pictures of malls in India!!


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

jlshyang said:


> wow.....great pictures of malls in India!!


I KNOW THEY LOOK GREAT INIT HOWEVER THERE ARE MORE BIGGER/BETTER ONES WHICH ARE U/C.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

More of *GREENBELT, MANILA.*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^Very interesting mall. I like how they did the landscaping.


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

AMAZING MALL IN MANILA


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Main Street "The New Jakarta Main Street City Lifestyle"


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Taman Palem Jakarta:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Those Bangkok malls are great.


----------



## indistad (Apr 21, 2004)

For some reason, to me Manilan malls looks like suburban American malls. I have the feeling of encountering fat americans in their underwear if I stroll into one of them.. hehe...


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

slerz said:


> jlshyang, the guy just said his own opinoin and he did't go beyond the topic...
> ignorance, poor country. Just keep it in yourself, its not the issue...PEACE!



Sorry, i was taking it out on that guy for his arrogance. I'm embarrased for making that statement just because of an arrogant fella. In fact i love the special designs of manila's malls. Peace!!


----------



## Arewethereyet? (Aug 27, 2005)

encon said:


> no not playground the black colour wat wat center don't know look nice!



It's called " MBK center " Which has so many stuffs such as,Electronic stuffs,cellphone,clothing,handicraft,thais stuff ,cinema ,karaoke etc.It's so popular among the tourists


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

yeah, I was waiting for bangkok pictures. they look hot!


----------



## indistad (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey guys, these are some photos I took from Taman Anggrek in Jakarta. Its a bit big, sorry..


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

nice mall! :applause: but no people?


----------



## indistad (Apr 21, 2004)

I took that on an early morning. No people yet, but its a really popular mall and its full of people. I got lucky with that visit.


----------



## indistad (Apr 21, 2004)

I have another batch of photo from Plaza Senayan, Jakarta. Sorry sorry sorry its large. But I already uploaded it and am too lazy to resize. And also, its kinda blurry..


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

nice malls


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Plaza Senayan looks cool! unfortunately, I have only been to Jakarta once and malling was not on my list


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Yeah Plaza Senayan is my favorite mall in Jakarta. Taman Anggrek is also very nice, but too far from my house


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

Amaxing pics of mall i never knew asia had that great malls. some of them even look better than the ones in west. :cheers:


----------



## cOcO_cHaneL (Aug 15, 2005)

c0kelitr0 said:


> Plaza Senayan looks cool! unfortunately, I have only been to Jakarta once and malling was not on my list


if u go to jakarta.. mall is one of the things u HAVE to do! it's flooded with malls there.. ^^


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

Around how many malls are there in jakarta.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

adidas said:


> Around how many malls are there in jakarta.



around 100+ with these upcoming mall projects i think will reach 200


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

encon said:


> around 100+ with these upcoming mall projects i think will reach 200


mg: THATS A LOT OF MALLS. AMAZING, SO THERE ARE ROUND ABOUT 100 U/C.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Plaza Senayan :


----------



## slerz (Aug 12, 2005)

When we talk about malls, Bangkok and Manila are the top contenders.


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

when talk about:
good quality malls; Singapore rules...
sheer size; kl rules...
numbers of mall; jakarta rules...
competition; manila rules...
varieties of shops; bangkok rules...

the best place to shop is still at asian night markets..everywhere...


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

James Foong said:


> when talk about:
> good quality malls; Singapore rules...
> sheer size; kl rules...
> numbers of mall; jakarta rules...
> ...



Asian is shopping paradie !!!!!!!


----------



## fenix (Aug 21, 2004)

James Foong said:


> when talk about:
> good quality malls; Singapore rules...
> sheer size; kl rules...
> numbers of mall; jakarta rules...
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

James Foong said:


> when talk about:
> good quality malls; Singapore rules...
> sheer size; kl rules...
> numbers of mall; jakarta rules...
> ...


As far as the above mentioned, then Metro Manila wins because it is all of the above!! You said it yourself, Metro Manila is the competition.  


Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

*the Emporium*
*the Ultimate Shopping Complex*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

*GAYSORN
PLAZA*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

*SIAM DISCOVERY CENTRE*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

*MBK 
CENTER*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Kelapa Gading Mall 

130,000 Square Meters of Mall in your face

Most pictures of Kelapa Gading below are property of Summarecon website. 



















Gading Food City 

The addition the Mall, another 26,000 square meter of indoor / outdoor food and restaurant complex



















La Piazza, another additional 20,000 square meter space of high end lifestyle and entertainment to the existing mall. 









[snapback]972564[/snapback]​
Inside Kelapa Gading mall

Movie Theater 


















AJ Brandon Cafe










CinnZeo Cafe










More Cafes, restaurants and places to eat at Kelapa Gading Mall

Ya Kun Kaya Toast Cafe










DJ's Restaurant










Yen Palace, Chinese food Restaurant 










Golden Jade, Hong Kong Style Chinese food 










source: Asiafinest.com


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta
Taman Anggrek Mall


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Plaza Senayan Mall, one of the most upscale malls where all the young and trendy people go in Jakarta 



















Plaza Senayan Mall Food Court 










source : Asiafinest.com


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

ERAWAN BANGKOK


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

*CENTRAL
CHITLOM*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

*CENTRAL
CHITLOM*


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

i just like BKK shopping centeres looks special!!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

COMING SOON PROJECT
1.SIAMPARAGON
















2.SIAM CENTER
























3.CENTRAL WORLD PLAZA


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

We try to be world-class shopping street in asia.








BANGKOK2003








BANGKOK2008


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

i can't wait to visit Bangkok. The shopping malls are amazing!


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Shopping Malls in India. 
To see pictures of them and the ones under construction, go here. India Shopping Malls Thread
Taken by Indian Forumers. Many by Suraj
Gurgaon, India

































































Noida, India near gurgaon. They are both near Delhi and are in the National Capital Region.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

MANY SHOPPING MALLS AROUND BANGKOK (not the centre of BANGKOK CITY)
THIS PAGE WILL PRESENT by *CENTRAL GROUP * .
all pic. from http://www.centralpattana.com
_START NOW_


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

wow....thanks KENDO for all these nice photos.
If all new malls are complete, BKK will be one of world best
shopping paradise indeed  

p.s. hasn't central world hotel change to new design?


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

its true. bangkok can even match singapore great architecture of shopping mall, soon.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

JAKARTA
MORE AREA
MORE CITIZEN
MORE MALLS


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

THE
SIAMPARAGON
BANGKOK
will open December 1, 2005


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

^^ so colorfull when is this opening ??


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Oberoi Mall, Mumbai*









*South City Mall, Calcutta*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*India Malls to come. Many more than this. Mall boom. Shopping Boom. Commercial boom in India!*

*Ambi mall gurgaon (Will be one of the longest and biggest malls in Asia* 

























Grand Mall, Gurgaon









Mega Mall, Gurgaon









Star Mall, Gurgaon









The Galaxy, Gurgaon -









SENIOR AUTOMALL, NH-8, GURGAON 









CENTRAL PLAZA, GURGAON 









SENIOR MALL, M.G. ROAD, GURGAON (Different than above)









*Shop'in Park - CBD East*









*Shop'in Park - North*









Parsvnath Mall Eighteen, Noida









Great India Place, Noida 

























Ansal Plaza, Gurgaon









Ansal Plaza, Delhi









JMD Regent Shopping Mall, Gurgaon









JMD Regent Arcade Mall, Gurgaon

























JMD Regent Mall, Gurgaon


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

I am in heaven.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Dharmawangsa Square Mall (Jakarta)... who needs to go to Las Vegas ?


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Coming soon to Jkt (Boutique mall) The Belleza


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Khun KENDO, you really are a big big fan of shopping malls indeed  
well done, I love your works.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

"ESPLANADE"
new bangkok shopping center & entertainment complex
SF Ratchadapisek Project
more details
http://www.siamfuture.com/OurProperties/rachada/default.asp
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273055


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mega Mall, Lokhandwala, Mumbai* 

























*The dreams mall, Mumbai*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mumbai
Wadhwa Vishwaroop*









*Wadhwa Raghuleela Megamall, * 









*Wadhwa Raghuleela Arcade, * 









*Everest Mall - Urbania, Ghatkopar (E)*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mumbai

E-Citi, Chembur * 









*Suburbia*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

"ESPLANADE"
new bangkok shopping center & entertainment complex
SF Ratchadapisek Project
more details
http://www.siamfuture.com/OurProper...ada/default.asp
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273055








location


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*India

Deenadayal City Mall, Gwalior*









*Wedding Mall, Agra* 









*TDI Mall, Agra* 









*Konark Indrayu*


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome malls going up.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

Asia is taking over baby!!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

lovely malls...


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

@XxRyoChanxX

plz dont quote encon's post
that makes this page more heavy :bash:

maybe a link can be better


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

*Tunjungan Plaza, Surabaya*


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

*Pakuwon Supermall, Surabaya*




























Inside:


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Last pics of Garoda Mall*


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

NIce pics


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

lovely malls


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Ex Center*

inside Ex center (Jakarta)


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes please, Just to let you know we are trying hard to eradiate poverty here in the Phillipines, please dont sound as if you're richer than us. 





jlshyang said:


> Didn't you read my previous post apologising to all pinoy forumers for taking it out on pinoys as a whole just because a few pinoy forumers provoked me? Since you're new here, i extend my apology to you as well since the statement offended you and you didn't notice my apology posted in previous page. Cheers!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

no fighting please hehe!


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Sigma Mall,Bangalore, India. New*

















*Ansal Plaza, Delhi* 

















*Shoppers Stop, Mumbai*









*The Courtyard - Pheonix Mills, Mumbai* 









*IMAX AdLabs, Mumbai* 









*Big Bazaar, Mumbai*


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

Really nice malls in inidia and manila.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*R-Mall, Mumbai (operational)*








*Citi Mall, Mumbai (operational)* 








*Sigma Mall Fun Republic, Hyderabad* 








*Manickchand Ikon, Pune* 








*Mangalcity, Indore*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Inorbit mall, Mumbai* 








*Central Mall, Pune*


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

Magestom which is the largest mall in india?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Malls in different part of INDONESIA! not just jakarta
& malls that's currently U/C*

* SUn plaza, medan *






















*BeKasi!!*




















* BALI! *










*balikpapan*





































*SOME MORE OF MALLS IN JAKARTA!! *

*LA PIAZZA Jakarta*




























* CIHAMPELAS WALK JAKARTA*


























































* MALL ARTHA GADING JAKARTA *











*Currently Under construction*

* Lindeteves center *






























latest pics 









* Gajah mada square *










latest pics 











*forum senayan*



















*serppong town square *










* taman palem jakarta *



















*citywalk *



























*Kota KasablanKa *


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*More mall in Jakarta, Indonesia*

*Las Vegas Style Mall <Jakarta, Indonesia> (Caesars Place with changing roof) *















































*Renderings:*


















Full Tenant List

Some name of tenant list:

Boutique Cinema - MPX Boutique Cinema (Imax Style Boutqie Cinema)

Boutique Supermarket - Bali Deli boutique supermarket

Department Store - Nichols Edwards exclusive depeartment store

Restaurant - IndoChine, Ebaya, Kho Tavern and other cafes as well


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Crown Interiorz Mall, National Capital Region, India*









*Avani Riverside Mall, Kolkata*









*Avani Galleria, Kokata*









*City Centre Downtown in Rajarhat, near kolkata*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Trivandrum, India*
*Varkey Mall*


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*more malls!*

*More Mall that are U/C in JAKARTA!*



Grand ITC Permata Hijau, Jakarta 










Mega Glodok Kemayoran, Jakarta (opening 2005-06) 










POINS Square Mall, Jakarta (Opening this / nxt year)


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

With all those Starbucks stores, Seattle is surely taking over the world!


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

encon said:


> ^^ just realised btw Ryo can I have the honour opening the Malls & shopping center In ASIAN!!! ^__^ 2 ??


It's alritE, I will do the honour.M8


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

CENTRAL CHIDLOM
BANGKOK


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

CENTRAL CHIDLOM
BANGKOK


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

THE EMPORIUM 
BANGKOK


----------



## Arewethereyet? (Aug 27, 2005)

[email protected] BANGKOK


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

ROLFSTER said:


> It's alritE, I will do the honour.M8


whoever wants to do it, it's fine..haha go for it guys...
we all love malls


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Growal Place Mall, Kandivili, Mumbai* 
































*Raheja mall, Mumbai* 
































*Panchshil Mall, Mumbai* 








*Hard Castle Mall, Kalyan, Mumbai*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Suburbia, Bandra, Mumbai*








*Hi! Life Mall, Mumbai* 








*Atria Commercial Complex, Mumbai* 








*Vastu Mall Complex *


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Amazing malls! :applause:


----------



## ferrariguy (Sep 14, 2005)

Which city in Asia has the crappest malls?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

^Update^ Grand Indonesia >the next luxury mall in Indonesia


----------



## ferrariguy (Sep 14, 2005)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> ^Update^ Grand Indonesia >the next luxury mall in Indonesia


Looks very grand


----------



## ferrariguy (Sep 14, 2005)

magestom said:


> *Growal Place Mall, Kandivili, Mumbai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard there were no malls in India 2 or 3 years ago but now it's likely to rise by 450 by 2007.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

BANGKOK
SHOPPING
STREET


----------



## ferrariguy (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

some malls for karachi,pakistan


*CITY CENTER* 

































































*GAZIANI MALL* 




















_*Pictures were taken from videos that why they come in low quality, i will post the video later when i find the link again _


-----------

ATRIUM MALL


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Zicon Mall, Kanpur* 
























*Calicut Mall, Calicut* 








*Arizona Mall, Agra*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Ashok Cosmos-2, Agra*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*World Trade Park, Jaipur*


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

From what I noticed. Malls in SEA tend to be more colorful and fun looking, while malls in East Asia(HK,TW,China,Korea,Japan) are more classier and elegant(well the new Bangkok malls are exceptional). Although not as big as some malls in SEA they have a more upscale feel to it and even material wise its finer, like granite and marble not only on floors but also on walls. Most malls in SEA on the other hand uses regular tiles on the floor, and just simply paint on the walls.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Kochi, India ---Under COnstruction*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Mall @ pattom *Trivandrum, India * 
new pic. some changes have taken place. U/C


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

new thread 

Malls & shopping center In ASIAN!!! ^__^ 2 ! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=6775667#post6775667

PS: Ryo can u help me to copy and paste the Indo malls thanks AND PUT INTO THE NEW THREADS ??


----------



## KL2mnl (Feb 25, 2015)

I sometimes ask myself, how this countries can build something like this, and in my rich western europe home country cannot.


----------

